# Staying Motivated!



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok, I came to a epiphany last night that I'm only 16 and feel like crap all the time, and that I am overweight and it needs to change! So, I made up a diet plan with my mother and I am going to start on Monday. Now the most challenging part is going to be staying motivated and not fall off and binge eat like I did last time. Any tips for staying motivated and diets in general? Thanks!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

When I need some motivation I like to watch motivational videos on youtube. They get me pumped up. You should watch them before your workout or whenever you are feeling you need a kick in the tootsie.

Here are some of my favourites: (Some even have horsies!) 




















Another thing I like to do is make specific goals. Not necessarily 'weight' related but performance related. Which I think would be good for you since you are still young and its healthier to be more concerned about your health then a certain number.

Some examples are:
- do 5 minutes straight of 2-point at the trot
- do a whole warm-up no-stirrups
- walk route x which is very hard and hilly without getting tired
- try snowshoeing (not necessarily performance related but its great to try new things and they can be quite challenging physically  )

Another thing that helps me is making lists! Theres nothing better than crossing off something on a list for having completed it. 

Get a work out partner, when you are feeling demotivated they can drag you along and vice versa.

Take progress pictures every month from the front, side and back. When you are lacking motivation look at where you started and how far you have come. 

Don't use a scale! If you want to measure your weightloss get a soft measuring tape and keep a biweekly-monthly record of your bust, waist, hips, thighs, calves, neck, biceps, wrist, etc. What you will probably find (especially at your age0 is if you start working out, your body will make muscle at the same rate as you are losing fat. Since muscle weighs more than fat it appears you aren't losing any weight but really you are losing fat and gaining muscle. A lot of people get discourage when they look at the scale and it hasn't moved. So thats why I say don't bother using one. 

Join a sports team if you can! Exercise will help you lose weight and get healthy. Its a good way to have fun while doing it too  I wish I had joined a team of some sort.

I know you didn't ask for advice but one thing you want to make sure that you do is cut down on any pop or juice you might drink. Its okay once in a while but you want to be mainly drinking water. Staying hydrated is very important.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks! That really helped!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I think #1 is don't deprive yourself!! Indulge once in a while in a moderate amount once in a while. 

I haven't done this, but I think its a great idea. Get two jars and some colored marbles. Mark one "weight lost" and "weight to lose", or something like that. It could even be fill the weight lose jar for a prize! Anyway. Put in a marble in th "weight to lose" jar for every half pound you want to lose. For example 20lbs will be 40 marbles. Let's say you lose a pound and a half. Take 3 marbles and put it in the "weight lost" jar. I LOVE visual aides. 

I recently lost 20 pounds and I just haven't been "in the zone" for losing more. Instead of beating myself up over it I've been working on just maintaining. It's also an important skill! You can lose all you want, but if your unable to keep it off whats the point? 

I'd also suggest your check out Skinny Up!! The riders weight loss thread. I believe its under plus size rider. You can see people progress. 

Good luck to you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

For motivation you need to find out what gets you motivated. Some people like hearing pep talks, some people like rewards, some people like competing, some people like little goals...etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Motivation.

Watch a food documentary on netflix. 

Don't call it a diet. Think of it as being healthier and making the right choices. Because really, that should be your goal is to be healthier, not necessarily to just lose weight. Being healthier and the weight will come off.

Do it now while you can!!! It's so much more harder when you're a busy adult.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a fantastic decision to make! I'm in the same place--perhaps we can share our progress with one another! <3


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sure!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

That so great, I'm happy for you. The first week will be the hardest, but once you start you won't want to stop! 

I agree with slide, let yourself indulge. I think once a week "cheat" meals are a key to success. Because you can look forward to that one meal every week that is whatever you want to be. You don't want some foods to feel "off limits" because once they do, you crave them even more. So you can still enjoy anything you want, just in moderation and every so often!

And of course, keep us posted. We'll be here to root you on and motivate you!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Dr. Depak Chopra says that to lose weight, hold the index finger of the right hand against the thumb, hand turned slightly upward. As you are holding this position you are to question why you want to eat. Often it has nothing to do with hunger. Are you hungry. Do you need this food right now? etc. This exercise is to be repeated each time before eating. The finger/thumb exercise affect a certain part of the brain that controls appetite. I was suffering an empty mind about 2 oclock (ate at noon) and was going to eat when I remembered what Chopak had said. I wound up not eating again until after 5. BTW, we're not supposed to eat any more than 2x what our hands will hold when cupped together. That's like a regular cereal bowl about 2/3 full x 2.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

pbeebs said:


> That so great, I'm happy for you. The first week will be the hardest, but once you start you won't want to stop!
> 
> I agree with slide, let yourself indulge. I think once a week "cheat" meals are a key to success. Because you can look forward to that one meal every week that is whatever you want to be. You don't want some foods to feel "off limits" because once they do, you crave them even more. So you can still enjoy anything you want, just in moderation and every so often!
> 
> And of course, keep us posted. We'll be here to root you on and motivate you!



this depends on the person. if you can eat those food in moderation, fine. But, ask yourself, have you been able to eat them in moderation in the past? why would it be any different in the future?
if they are really hard to keep in their place , if you eat one piece and then spend the next hour thinking about how much you'd lie another piece, and even sneak eating more, then the space they take up in your mind isn't worth the single piece you get to have.

some people CAN eat sweets in moderation. other can't. I mean, they can, but it costs them so much psychic energy that they are practicall driven crazy by thinking about that remaining chocolate cake. it calls to them (me) and it allows you no freedom. if you CAN eat one piece, and then go on without it making itself a nuisance, calling to you, interupting and dominating your thoughts, then great! eat it in moderation.

But, if you can't, then consider not eating it at all. 

In weight watchers they call them red light, yellow light and green light foods. red light foods are those that you can never eat and still have peace of mind. those you realisitcally cannot eat in moderation. yellow light foods are those you can eat in moderation, IF you are in the right place, mentally, such as modivated, not stressed, not eating mindlessly, not rushed and not overly hungry. and green light foods are those that never really cuase you any problem, and you eat them to enjoy and to nourish your body, in the way typical eaters eat all foods.

think about it. if you REALLY want to lose weight, you may want to outline your red light foods, and just NOT eat them. at all. there is so much to chose from out there, and there's enough left in yellow and green to keep you happy for a long time.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> this depends on the person. if you can eat those food in moderation, fine. But, ask yourself, have you been able to eat them in moderation in the past? why would it be any different in the future?
> if they are really hard to keep in their place , if you eat one piece and then spend the next hour thinking about how much you'd lie another piece, and even sneak eating more, then the space they take up in your mind isn't worth the single piece you get to have.
> 
> some people CAN eat sweets in moderation. other can't. I mean, they can, but it costs them so much psychic energy that they are practicall driven crazy by thinking about that remaining chocolate cake. it calls to them (me) and it allows you no freedom. if you CAN eat one piece, and then go on without it making itself a nuisance, calling to you, interupting and dominating your thoughts, then great! eat it in moderation.
> ...


My husband and I are examples of this.

I have had two bags of chocolates completely unopened for two months. One is in my desk drawer at work, one is in my car. It makes me happy just knowing they're there and that whenever I want, I can have chocolate. Eventually, I will open them. When I do, I won't even eat them all quickly. I'm weird - just HAVING some stuff is almost as good as just eating it. If it's perishable though, I don't dawdle too much on it because then it will spoil!

My husband simply cannot have something lying around if he likes it. He feels compelled to eat it. It drives him nuts knowing I have my bags of chocolate, but I leave before he does in the morning and come home after he does at night, and he is just far too lazy to walk out there and take my baggie. LOL.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am the same type as your husband, whereas my husband can eat half a candy bar and leave the other half by the chair or bedside for days. Just knowing that it is there makes me crazy to go and finish it, then spend more time wanting another one.


----------

